# Moss tree. How to make one?



## dthb4438

I just use bamboo skewers and tie the pieces of moss on with some cotton thread. When the moss grows out a little, trim it back and just keep doing that. After a few cuttings, the skewer looks just like a tree.


----------



## therealorangejuice

From an article on Aquascaping World by Filipe Oliveira:










Attaching the Moss
To create this tree I used three pieces of wood. By combining these together I made one big tree. This wasn't the first time that I made a tree, so in this one I tried to avoid some mistakes that I made on the first. 
It is very important to attach the moss in a way that as it spreads it will naturally attach itself to the small branches. If you don't do that, the moss strands will end up free floating and it will be very difficult to trim. Over time as the moss spreads and starts to layer, the under growth of the moss will become weak and die. This is why it is so important to have many smaller branches attached to different parts of the moss mass. The smaller branches act like an anchor to keep the moss from floating up.

Sincerely, 

Troj


----------



## MrAL

Very nice tree. Could you explain the part where you said 

"It is very important to attach the moss in a way that as it spreads it will naturally attach itself to the small branches"


----------



## Crystalview

This place send plants world wide, and has several types of moss
http://www.aquaspotworld.com/index....53458cd805f5f07b8&module=product&group_id=108


----------



## Crystalview

Whole article on Filipe's moss tree

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...cape-month-september-2008-pinheiro-manso.html


----------

